# Music that is stuck in your head



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you have many music currently stuck in your head? (classical or non-classical) Post it here!

"The size of the brain" from Nyman's opera _Facing Goya_ has been stuck in my head since yesterday morning.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

When I first started listening to classical music, the opening melody from The Four Seasons was a legitimate and persistent brain bug for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Non-classical: Fleetwood Mac's Tusk. The drum lick is a guaranteed earworm. Add the USC marching band, and you have a bunch of Trojans marching through your skull. I do like it, though; it's so goofy.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

gah. I usually get weird music stuck in my head. Once I had the Pinky and the Brain theme stuck in my head for a day, and same thing with The Trial from Pink Floyd's The Wall. Once I woke up in the middle of the night feeling somewhat ill, and I had the Rite of Spring blaring in my head. o3o


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Serioso Quartet! The damn thing comes up rather frequently with it's brooding, mysterious form and texture! Although I can't say I don't enjoy distracting me every now and then..


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

very banal, the allegretto of beethoven's seventh symphony


----------



## jttoft (Apr 23, 2012)

Sometimes when I've been listening to the Goldberg Variations, I will have a couple of the variations stuck in my head for hours. It's quite wonderful, and it always puts me in such a good mood!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Normally whatever I am in the process of composing.

However at the moment it is






which is a little annoying


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Nothing at the moment, but yesterday I had Wieniawski's Concerto in D minor stuck in my head. Then the day before I had Sibelius's Symphony no. 2 second movement in my head. 

Peace at last.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Mozart's Piano Sonata 11, First Movement. Especially the 1st, 3rd and 6th variation.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I find classical "ear worms" (as the phenomenon is called) fascinating, because they are both similar to, but so unlike the pop songs that get stuck in your head (like, in my case, once, "Copa Cabana"). Some are understandable. The last movement of the Mahler Fifth, for instance, can circle around for days if you aren't paying attention and miss the off-ramp. But some make no sense at all. I once went around for the better part of three days with a snippet of Beethoven's Opus 110 piano sonata running around in my brain. More recently it was nearly a week, and whenever I woke up the last variation and coda of the slow movement of Beethoven's Ninth greeted me. Mahler is full of little places where a snippet circles around and almost meets up with itself -- like a snake swallowing its tail -- and it's easy to bridge the gap and get stuck. I've been caught in passages from Britten's War Requiem, Bernstein's "Mass" (not willingly), and the polonaise from "Boris Godunov." Sheesh.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

GGluek said:


> , Bernstein's "Mass" (not willingly)


Oh, no! Here it comes: "Half the people are stoned and the other half are waiting for the next election" . . . AAAUGH!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, no! Here it comes: "Half the people are stoned and the other half are waiting for the next election" . . . AAAUGH!


Did you *have* to write it out?!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

_The Planets_ by Gustav Holst

There is an organ transcription that I am working on in my spare time.

Kh ♫


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do you have many music currently stuck in your head? (classical or non-classical) Post it here!
> 
> "The size of the brain" from Nyman's opera _Facing Goya_ has been stuck in my head since yesterday morning.


I posted a thread on the opera forum about wanting to expand my knowledge of modern operas. I'll add this to the list.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Gloria from Vivaldi.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Gloria from Vivaldi.


Which Gloria?


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

One thing that I don't find annoying is getting a tune stuck in my head. That usually means that it is a good/infectious tune. Something resonates. I usually (though not always) purge this by going home and listening to the piece even more. Most of the tunes I have in my head are from Italian operas, though Ode to Joy is never far. For a while, I had quite a few pieces of Adams' Nixon in China stuck in my head too. Recently it is Haydn's Cello Concerto in C:






.., and several pieces from Bach's WTC.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

This one.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I get this girl's song stuck in my head while I'm at work all the time, I like it though so I don't mind.






I'll probably be back soon with more. I've always got something noodling around in my brain.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Which Gloria?


The beginning of RV589 is quite catchy!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Btw Trevor Pinnock is one of the coolest Conductors.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> This one.


Somehow that reminds me of Michael Nyman's style. His band also consists of a keyboard instrument, stringed instruments including a plucked fretted one to play bass lines, brass including trumpet and woodwind including reeded instruments. Maybe Nyman is Vivaldi's reincarnation?!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Btw Trevor Pinnock is one of the coolest Conductors.


I prefer John Eliot Gardiner.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I prefer John Eliot Gardiner.


I saw him conducting some piece by Bach on a DVD the other day! It was really good.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

:lol: Now I have these two pieces stuck in my head (obviously not at the same time):


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

It's stuck in my head for a few days now, at to be honest it's quite annoying!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I sang in a choir over the weekend which performed "The Walls of Zion" arr. Aaron Copland and I cannot get it out of my head.




2 minutes long and now an eternity...


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Beethovens Rage over the lost penny


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Earworm for today's bike ride: Rimsky-Korsakov's _Russian Easter Overture_. Luckily I don't pedal as slowly as the Adagio or as quickly as the Allegro sections.


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

Sort of on topic: I always miss hearing the weather forecast on my local radio station. The problem is the 3-note sequence that they introduce it with: it causes the finale of Howard Hanson's _Romantic _Symphony to play inside my head.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Uh oh. This has entered my brain. When it does it's insanely difficult to get it back out.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It's been nice to have Arensky floating in my head.

I've had currently the 2nd and 3rd mvmts of this piece in my head, I'm "meditating" on them so as to try to play them on the piano.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

In a good way: The first few minutes of Brahms first piano quartet. I LOVE the opening to that piece. 

In a not good way: Papageno's first aria in the Magic Flute. It's an OK piece, I don't dislike it per se. He's a fun character. But for sheer music enjoyability, it's low on my list from this opera. And when I hear it in my head over, it gets really annoying.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

The part of Mozart's Musical Joke where the French Horns are completely out of tune and go down a scale... Not a very good description, but it's the most horrible part ever (except for the chords at the end).


----------



## xRIOSxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Lately i've found myself humming Rimsky-Korsakovs Russian Easter Festival Overture, the 4th movement of Dvorak's ninth, and the 1st movement of Mahler 5 quite a bit.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

The piano concerto by Poulenc. It won't go away.  I'm glad I like it else it'd be torture lol.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Things go in and out of my mind nowadays, nothing stays for longer than a day before another melody disrupts it. I play/listen to a lot of music.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

The beginning from Spem In Alium.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Mozart Symphony no. 40


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

EINE KLEINE NACHT MUSIK... round and round!

and there is other...

the part of _'Hey you, whitehouse, Ha ha charade you are'_ of 'Pigs' in the epic album _Animals_ of Pink Floyd.


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

On repeat all afternoon:


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

3 3 4 5 5 4 3 2 1 1 2 3 3 2 2... etc.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Carpenoctem (May 15, 2012)

Opening melody from Dvorak's 8th symphony. It's wonderful, but dear god, get out of my head already.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

The opening melody from Beethoven's Piano Concerto No.3, Third Movement.


----------



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

III. 'Romance' from Suite no. 2 for two pianos, Rachmaninoff


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

"If I Were A Rich Man" from Fiddler on the Roof. (Best musical on Earth if you ask me )


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> "If I Were A Rich Man" from Fiddler on the Roof. (Best musical on Earth if you ask me )


Well, your opinion is *WRONG.*
The best musical on Earth is West Side Story.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, your opinion is *WRONG.*
> The best musical on Earth is West Side Story.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but not their own FACTS.

(And the FACT is that Fiddler on the Roof is the best musical on Earth ut: But then I suppose that's my fact, and that doesn't really work...)


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I hope it'll stuck in you head forever


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

today it's:


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Gloria from Missa Solemnis.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, your opinion is *WRONG.*
> The best musical on Earth is West Side Story.


Well you are wrong as well. The best musical is Grease. Though I'm not too fond of musicals in general.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Well you are wrong as well. The best musical is Grease. Though I'm not too fond of musicals in general.


You are both *WRONG!!!* the best musical obviously is the "High school musical".


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

jani said:


> You are both *WRONG!!!* the best musical obviously is the "High school musical".


Nope that's Justin Bieber! :lol:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

jani said:


> You are both *WRONG!!!* the best musical obviously is the "High school musical".


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Blake Shelton's 'Drink On It' and the Sweet Child O' Mine solo played on sax.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

3 days now. not so stuck today. but now i am getting flashbacks.


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

Charles Valentine Alkan - Le Festin d'Esope and Dvorak - Humoresque has been rotating in my head for a few days now. Very consistent melodies throughout these pieces.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

This is what can happen when you get three sound-alikes stuck in your head at the same time (warning: explicit sign language)...


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm currently learning Telemann's fantasia No 1 for solo recorder, so that's buzzing around in my head at the moment.
Here's that wonderful piece………..I have to add I wont ever be playing it as well as this. lol


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

One of the demo projects for FL Studio. Catchy lyrics.


----------



## Clump (Sep 5, 2012)

The idee fixe from Symphonie Fantastique

I just got my first midi keyboard, learnt that theme, got overexcited and played it 100 times


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The 'all flesh is as grass' chorus from Brahms's A German Requiem is an earworm right now - I think an excerpt of it was used on TV recently and although I've forgotten what the programme was the music won't go away.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

13:45, in context of 14:19


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

As a child I once "composed" a tune on the piano. It was in my head and I found the notes on the keyboard. A short while later I heard it in the middle of the Magic Flute. It wasn't one of the big tunes or songs so it had got into my head without my noticing it.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

The coda at the end of Bruckner's 8th. It's been going round and round in my head for the last few weeks...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Wagner's Tannhäuser Overture and the Siegfried Funeral March are most often playing in my head, and Wagner isn't even one of my favorite composers - maybe he should be by now.


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

I remember first hearing the Siegfried Funeral March in my late teens when watching John Boorman's "Excalibur". That was probably my introduction to Wagner and I couldn't get the theme out of my head for weeks. I heard it properly a few years later when watching Chereau/Boulez's splendid production of "Der Ring Des Nibelungen" on the BBC.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Enthusiast said:


> As a child I once "composed" a tune on the piano. It was in my head and I found the notes on the keyboard. A short while later I heard it in the middle of the Magic Flute. It wasn't one of the big tunes or songs so it had got into my head without my noticing it.


Haha as a child I "composed" the second Mvt of Dvorak's 9th.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> 13:45, in context of 14:19


Yes, despite the much-discussed flaws of orchestration, it's not too bad a work for a 20-year old.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

The last movement of Franck's Violin Sonata.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The music and her voice are stuck in my head today:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Stuck in my head is the beginning of Dido and Aeneas.

*1:14 - 2:30*


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The finale of the "theme and variations" movement of Mozart's Serenade for Winds, K. 361. The part that begins at 9:00:






It always gets stuck in my head for days! Happened last time I listened to it too.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

A solitary line from The Pirates of Penzance. Can't seem to shift it.

_When there's constabulary duties to be done, to be done. A Policeman's lot is not a happy one, happy one._

Annoying!


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

'Candlelight Carol' by John Rutter. My choir is preparing it for a Christmas concert. I dislike both the words and the music. And now I've got it as an earworm.


----------

